# Beinhart-Fahrtechnik-Training, So. 25.04.2010, 11Uhr, Alte Ziegelei, Mainz



## Werner (19. April 2010)

[/URL][/IMG]

*Hallo Beinharte und Sympathisanten!*

Ihr wollt schon seit langer Zeit etwas Fahrtechnik erlernen und eure Kenntnisse auffrischen oder vertiefen? Dann solltet ihr unbedingt einen Blick in den prall-gefüllten Beinhart-Kalender werfen und euch den kommenden Sonntag vormerken! 

Der MTB-Club-Beinhart bietet, rechtzeitig zum Saison-Start, auf dem Gelände der alten Ziegelei in Mainz-Bretzenheim wieder einmal sein beliebtes, mehrstündiges Fahrtechnik-Training zu Saison-Beginn an.

Ihr habt die Möglichkeit, MTB-Fahrtechnik von den Grundlagen bis zu fortgeschrittenen Techniken theoretisch zu lernen und auch gleich praktisch anzuwenden. Hierfür gibt es Angebote in allen Schwierigkeitstufen. Auch die Dirt-Fans unter euch werden unter Anleitung unserer "Flying Monkeys" in Sachen "Flugstunden" voll und ganz auf ihre Kosten kommen. 

Und noch eine weitere gute Botschaft: Dies alles kostet euch keinen müden Cent!

Wie bei allen Beinhart-Veranstaltungen besteht strikte Helm-Tragepflicht! 
Wir empfehlen für die Teilnahme am Fahrtechniktraining ferner die Montage von Plattformpedalen und das Tragen von Finger-Handschuhen sowie von Arm- und Schienbein-Protektoren.

Dieses Angebot gilt auch für Gäste die es bislang noch nicht geschafft haben, bei den Beinharten hinein zu schauen. 
*Die Teilnahme an der Veranstaltung erfolgt grundsätzlich auf eigene Gefahr!*

Eine etwaige Absage findet ihr an dieser Stelle ggf. bis Sonntag, 9.00Uhr.

Nun liegt es an euch, ob wir uns am kommenden Sonntag sehen...
...Werner

p.s. Wichtiger Hinweis aus gegebenem Anlass: Falls ihr euer Fahrzeug an der alten Ziegelei parkt entfernt bitte sämtliche Gegenstände, die das Interesse von Langfingern wecken könnten, aus dem Innenraum und erspart euch so unschöne Überraschungen!


----------



## mathias (20. April 2010)

......und schubs.

Bin da.

Mathias


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bettina (20. April 2010)

...übrigens kann im Anschluß an das Training auf dem Gelände gemeinsam ein kühles Getränk eingenommen werden.
Jeder Teilnehmer sollte sich allerdings etwas zu essen mitbringen!

Bis Sonntag!
Bettina


----------



## Caprifischer (20. April 2010)

Komme auch... wenns nicht regnet

bis Sonntag,

Gruß Werner


----------



## mbonsai (20. April 2010)

Hi,

die Susanne und der Bonsai möchten auch gern....bis dahin haben wir dann auch endlich unsere Anmeldung fertig ausgefüllt 

Gruß Bonsai


----------



## Rockside (20. April 2010)

Bin auch wieder dabei,

Gruss, Rolf


----------



## Boris79 (20. April 2010)

Wenn´s Wetter gut ist bin ich auch dabei
Gruß Boris


----------



## KingMarco (21. April 2010)

Hi Werner,

ich bin dabei und das Wetter am Sonntag soll grandios werden.

Freue mich.

Viele Grüße
Marco


----------



## Mrs. Rocky M. (21. April 2010)

Die Hofheimer starten die Anfahrt mit dem Velo 9:30Uhr Ecke Heinrich-Weißstrasse/Ahornstrasse (=> Parkplatz Friedhof Marxheim). Wer mag, der darf sich gerne dran hängen!

Wir sehen uns Sonntag !

Marion


----------



## Elbambell (21. April 2010)

Marc und ich sind mit von der Partie. Mit den Flying Monkeys auf die Fresse fliegen zu lernen lasse ich mir nicht entgehen.
In diesem Sinne bis zum Sonntag.
Mario


----------



## Raschauer (22. April 2010)

Elbambell schrieb:


> Marc und ich sind mit von der Partie. Mit den Flying Monkeys auf die Fresse fliegen zu lernen lasse ich mir nicht entgehen.
> In diesem Sinne bis zum Sonntag.
> Mario



Wir suchen uns ein nettes Plätzchen für einen ausgiebigen Protektorentest

Bis Sonntag Gruss

Clemens


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mrs. Rocky M. (22. April 2010)

Hiermit melde ich Tanja und Stefan an!

Marion


----------



## typo (22. April 2010)

ich übe auch mit.

Jörg


----------



## boettgeri (22. April 2010)

Hi,

höchstwahrscheinlich komme ich auch und habe vielleicht auch noch jemanden mit im Schlepptau...

Gruß
Albrecht


----------



## Bettina (22. April 2010)

Raschauer schrieb:


> ... ausgiebigen Protektorentest...



Ok, ich bringe die bei mir befindlichen mit!

@notraining: kannst du die bei dir befindlichen zu mir/Raschauer oder direkt mitbringen?

Gruß Bettina


----------



## PeKaWe (23. April 2010)

Moin,

ich würde dann auch dabei sein wollen, mangels Protektoren ohne Flugeinlage. Da muss ich wohl für nächstes Jahr nachrüsten.

Grüße,
Peter


----------



## Cynthia (23. April 2010)

Aus der beinharten MTK-Sektion melden sich uwe50 und Cynthia an. Anreise bzw. Einradeln erfolgt mit den Hofheimern. 

Bis Sonntag!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nyana (23. April 2010)

Bin dabei,

Adrian


----------



## Werner (23. April 2010)

Wie man sich das FT-Training ungefähr vorstellen muss? 

Ungefähr so:






[/URL][/IMG]

Ansonsten erwarten wir ein Super-Wetter!

Wir sehen uns....
....Werner


----------



## Bettina (24. April 2010)

Gäste sind -wie schon erwähnt- herzlich willkommen!

Ganz wichtig ist neben der Helmpflicht pünktliches Erscheinen, damit Ihr den Haftungsausschluß unterschreiben könnt. 

Minderjährige benötigen eine Einverständniserklärung ihrer Eltern. 

Bis morgen,
und die Sonnencreme nicht vergessen 

Bettina


----------



## Volker65 (24. April 2010)

komme auch ,Volker


----------



## happygegoogelt (25. April 2010)

Bin nicht dabei, wünsche euch aber bei diesem genialen Wetter viel Spaß! 

Andrea


----------



## Ripman (25. April 2010)

Sodele auch wieder daheim.

Hat wieder mal sehr viel Spaß mit Euch gemacht, der Sonnenbrand allerdings weniger.

Denke, das es wieder eine sehr gelungene Veranstaltung mit einer ganzen Reihe positiver Impulse war. Vielen Dank an alle Teilnehmer und vor allem an alle Instruktoren. Von Euch kan man echt was lernen.

CU

Jürgen


----------



## boettgeri (25. April 2010)

...war mal wieder rumdherum gelungen, - vielen Dank ans Orga-Team und an die  Instruktoren, Ihr habt einen tollen Job gemacht!

Albrecht


----------



## mbonsai (25. April 2010)

Koennen wir uns nur anschliessen, vielen Dank besonders an Praesi, warst nen super Instruktor

Gruss Susi und Bonsai


----------



## Boris79 (25. April 2010)

Kann mich nur den anderen anschließen, war heute echt toll
Vielen Dank an alle.
Gruß Boris


----------



## Cynthia (26. April 2010)

Auch von mir ein herzliches Dankedankedanke  für die tolle Möglichkeit, Fahrtechnik zu lernen, um sicherer und mit mehr Freude und Spaß  zu biken. 

Speziellen Dank  an Thomas und die vier anderen Beinharten, die bereit waren, ihr Wissen kompetent weiterzugeben. Ich bin gespannt, wie das Anwenden des Gelernten "on tour" funktioniert ... 


 Christina


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## PeKaWe (26. April 2010)

Hi,

vielen Dank an Alle. War ein toller lehrreicher Tag mit sehr netten Leuten der mir super viel Spaß bereitet hat.

Viele Grüße,
Peter


----------



## ChucklineNorris (27. April 2010)

Hi,
vielen Dank an die Organisatoren es war sehr hilfreich und interessant und das Wetter konnte nicht besser sein und die Leute waren auch sehr nett.
Und danke an Werner du hast alles sehr gut beschrieben und erklärt .
Gruß
Mirjam


----------



## HackerSchorsch (31. März 2011)

Hy,
findet 2011 auch wieder ein Training statt?

Gruß HS!


----------



## Cynthia (31. März 2011)

HackerSchorsch schrieb:


> Hy,
> findet 2011 auch wieder ein Training statt?
> 
> Gruß HS!



Ja, am nächsten Sonntag, 3. April, zur gleichen Zeit am gleichen Ort .


----------



## mbonsai (31. März 2011)

Ein Thread drüber 

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=513459


----------

